# Who wants to help me water flowers? I can water your flowers or nmt/bells!(OPEN)



## Airysuit (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi guys!

Who wants to help me water all my flowers?  i can provide a watering can! There are about 40 flowers, it usually takes me 5 minutes to water them all by myself 

Let me know if ur interested


----------



## danib (Apr 11, 2020)

I can do it if you'd like!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 11, 2020)

danib said:


> I can do it if you'd like!


I send you a PM!


----------



## GereGere (Apr 11, 2020)

i can help you out!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 11, 2020)

GereGere said:


> i can help you out!


Sorry, i already got the help i needed! But i can ask you another time?


----------



## GereGere (Apr 11, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Sorry, i already got the help i needed! But i can ask you another time?


sure! anytime nwn


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 15, 2020)

Bump ~


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 15, 2020)

i can help you out


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 15, 2020)

Rei.from.Pulau said:


> i can help you out


Thanks! Im in a trade now, but are u available in 10 minutes?


----------



## Rei.from.Pulau (Apr 15, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Thanks! Im in a trade now, but are u available in 10 minutes?


yeah


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 15, 2020)

Rei.from.Pulau said:


> yeah


Send a pm


----------



## Sara? (Apr 15, 2020)

i would come


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 15, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> i would come


Send a pm


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 16, 2020)

Bump ~


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 21, 2020)

Bump !


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 21, 2020)

I will TOTALLY help you!!!!! Whenever - just let me know


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 21, 2020)

nola2424 said:


> I will TOTALLY help you!!!!! Whenever - just let me know


Yay ! When are you available?


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm free in an hour!!



airysuit said:


> Yay ! When are you available?


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 21, 2020)

nola2424 said:


> I'm free in an hour!!


Great! Pm me when your ready


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 21, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Great! Pm me when your ready




Will do! Can't wait!


----------



## nola2424 (Apr 21, 2020)

nola2424 said:


> Will do! Can't wait!



Ready whenever!


----------



## pung (Apr 21, 2020)

Im down!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 25, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 25, 2020)

chips_523 said:


> I can help!


Great! 
Are you available in 10 minutes?


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 25, 2020)

airysuit said:


> Great!
> Are you available in 10 minutes?


yep!


----------



## Airysuit (Apr 27, 2020)

Open


----------



## Airysuit (May 5, 2020)

Bump ~ anyone?


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Open!


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Emp1re said:


> Hello, may I come over?


Send you a pm


----------



## Ireuna (May 6, 2020)

Me


----------



## Airysuit (May 6, 2020)

Ireuna said:


> Me


Send a pm


----------



## amyfaulkner_x (May 6, 2020)

I can help!


----------



## Airysuit (May 8, 2020)

Open ! ~


----------



## xchristy (May 8, 2020)

Hi I can come over to water your flowers if you still need someone!


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

Anyone?


----------



## nerfeddude (May 16, 2020)

Hi! I can help you!


----------



## SCORPA15 (May 16, 2020)

I can but i'll be 10 minutes,because i'm collecting a diy from an island.


----------



## Airysuit (May 16, 2020)

Still looking 

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020

Need 3more!


----------



## Bbot5 (May 16, 2020)

I'll help!


----------



## IrishSarah (May 16, 2020)

I'm always on if you need someone add me and ill come over!


----------



## xMartin (May 16, 2020)

Probably done, but if not I'm happy to help!


----------



## Airysuit (May 22, 2020)

Open!


----------

